# USFBG Bee Workshops



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

We have several more pictures of a small hive beetle, Cordovan queen, burr comb, and handfulls of bees eating honey.
http://americasbeekeeper.org/bees_on_honey.jpg
http://americasbeekeeper.org/handful_of_bees.jpg
http://americasbeekeeper.org/Inspection_class_2.jpg
http://americasbeekeeper.org/small_hive_beetle.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.org/Queen.JP


----------



## VEG (Aug 3, 2008)

You missed the G off the end of the last link


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Pictures from the last workshop in June
http://americasbeekeeper.org/frame_of_brood.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.org/future_honey_sales.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.org/green_frame_of_honey.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.org/healthy_living.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.org/how_heavy_is_it.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.org/inspecting_frame.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.org/marked_Cordovan_queen.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.org/recently_added super.JPG

Our bee workshops made the local Fox news "Good Morning Tampa Bay" Sorry it starts with the commercial break.
http://www.clipsyndicate.com/video/play/1510211/are_honey_bees_in_danger?cpt=8&wpid=1277


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

More pictures from the USFBG Bee Workshops, a student takes a feral hive home
http://americasbeekeeper.com/IMG_0239.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/IMG_0241.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/IMG_0242.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/IMG_0244.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/IMG_0246.JPG


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

October's workshop was requeening. We discussed when to, how to, why requeen and how to select and buy queens. Two frames of brood were pulled and larvae removed for examination under magnifiers and dissectiong microscopes. The point was to demonstrate how easy it is to find and identify one day old larvae for grafting. It was the first time most had ever seen brood removed from the cells and the various stages up close and personal. Next year we will try to get some micro-shots to share.
http://americasbeekeeper.org/Oct_bee.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.org/Oct_Queen_bee.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.org/Oct_workshop.JPG


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

A few more pictures from the October requeening workshop --
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Chinese_grafting_tool.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/filling_sifter.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/powdered_sugar_dusting.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/marked_Buckfast_queen.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/under_the_microscope.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/what_is_that.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Oct_bee.JPG


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

November Bee Workshop was keeping the hive alive through Winter.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/brood_honey.jpg
http://americasbeekeeper.com/brood_honey2.jpg
http://americasbeekeeper.com/brood_honey_pollen.jpg
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Queen_cell_lower_left.jpg
http://americasbeekeeper.com/marked_Buckfast_queen1.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Marked_Buckfast_queen2.jpg
We moved a feral colony from a birdhouse to the Kenyan TBH.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/TBH_Nov.jpg


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Last class of the year and it was cold!
http://americasbeekeeper.com/USF_Dec 001.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/USF_Dec 002.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/USF_Dec 003.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/USF_Dec 005.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/USF_Dec 010.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/USF_Dec 012.JPG


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The new series of bee workshops started well for 2011.
http://americasbeekeeper.org/Intro_Beekeeping.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/first_time_beeks.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Jan_practical.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/learning_by_doing.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/swarm_of_new_beekeepers.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/teaching_apiary.JPG
Attendance was a little light, but always grows quickly.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Last year's students are now the teachers.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Carla_teaching_biology.JPG
Travis Streeter, the local bee inspector, was our guest again.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Feb_practical.JPG


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

There are two hive building workshops this year in March. The next is the last Saturday of the month. 
We offered several options, probably too much - pine or cypress, box or rabbet joint, 3/4 or 1 inch wood.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/stacks_of_kits.JPG
We used one instructor per table of two.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/2_to_1_instructor_ratio.JPG
We split the class into two weekends to cut the class size in half.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/beehive_of_activity.JPG
We emphasize glue and nails/staples with ten nails per frame.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/ten_nails_per_frame.JPG
We encourage and have several families, some with children, to learn together.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/family_framing.JPG
We save the air nailers/staplers until they have naled one frame the hard way.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/air_nailers.JPG
All these pictures and more are available at http://americasbeekeeper.com/USFBG_2011_Bee_Workshops.htm
and http://americasbeekeeper.org/USFBG_2011_Bee_Workshops.htm


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks so much for posting your pictures!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you, the workshops are packed so this is the best way to reach more people. We are working on training DVDs.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I took a few more pictures during the Spring Plant Festival at USFBG.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/apiary_new_hive_stands.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/queen_cell_on_Pierco.jpg


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Bees in the news!
The USF College of Arts and Sciences houses a hidden jewel on the Tampa Campus, one of the USF System’s great treasures, the Botanical Gardens. Home to a wide variety of native flora and fauna, the Gardens serve the dual purpose of offering an oasis for the university and community it serves, as well as providing a nurturing environment for important research projects. Classes in disciplines ranging from environmental science to pharmacy use the Gardens to further the research enterprise at USF.
We hope you enjoy learning more about how the Botanical Gardens help make the College of Arts and Sciences and all of USF Unstoppable!
To view, click on the WATCH NOW button above.
http://unstoppable.usf.edu/video/webisodes/Unstoppable_webisodes/sub/play_gardens.htm


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

July queen rearing workshop, class was limited to 20 and it rained on Saturday. Sunday was nice and many queen cells took!
http://americasbeekeeper.org/finding_larva.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.org/grafting_cells.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.org/Queen_rearing.JPG


----------

